# My experiences!!!



## gus20 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hello everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!Gustavo is here again, how are you, Im a peruvina guy, im 20, i study in lcb-Perù. This year i strated my classes on march, i was very motivated, my dream was being a chef, and now,, "now" im studying for being it. The school isnt so good as they say, even its lcb, its very desorganizated, but its the best here, theres no other better. I was angry many times, like when a teacher asked us, whta should i teach? i dont know what, or when classes were cancelled cuz there wasnt a teacher, very desgusting, but well i continue here. I was planning about going to usa for studying, but it looks very expensive, and well my girlfriend is in usa, too, but traveling to new york was a plan i had many eyars ago when i finished high school.
Now Im in the first semester, i practice in the kitchen 6 hours per week, and the other days i have theory about human resources, bar, table serivce, no so interesting topics, and my classmates have the same idea , and the theory aboyt techniques are so bad, hehe, i get angry in the school, BUT, as now, im with friends, very good friends, people here its a litle crazy, and liberal people, well some cooks are in that way. 
My chef, my instructor is a woman, she shouts allllllllllll time, really i think she is a litle temperamental opr a litlle crazy, she is desorganizated, and shout, we have a lot of pressure, and if i have a mistake, she shouts us, a lot. I know thta cuz im her "favourite", my classmates think she hates me, but i say hello, and i tell her im practicing for being the best in her class, she looks my face like saying: u are crazy!; really its an habit, on thursday im scared about whta would happen, i dont know why, when i get a mistake i worried, but i smile or laugh, its funy; cuz im learning and some crazy things happen, like bruning an omellete, or last time the oven was wrong didnt work well, and something burned, me and my group had to hide our mistake, the instructor was goping to shout us like boys, last time, she shout to my friend, a girl. My friend started to cry, the chef who is a woman is very rude, i dont know if all chefs aRE LIKE SHE. 
I say tome many times, gustavo are u sure u wana be a chef? and i get doubts, i like cooking, and speciallly i like looking people smile, i enjoy when i can make happy a person, or i can motivate someone, or cooking cuz i want to see people saying to me, tghis tastes good, but not for receiving money. 
Im worried cuz i dont know if my education is good,. i dont think so, i wanted advice about this, probabbly i will have to get master courses whne i finish the school, or practice a lot in restaurants when i can improve my techniques.I ttryed to get scholarships abroad, but i didnt get them, well i juts answered them if a scholarship was possible or more time for paying the school, but its not possible. If u know a way , please tell me.
Its 6: 42 pm, in Lima, Perú, and im writing in a computer form the laboratory in my school. My best friend is taking a test about a peruvian drink, Pisco. And i helped her with her homwork, tonight ill have homework, more homwork, adn tomorrow ill go to a rurral market, dont think its a beauty, its a rural market, but ill get more kind of potaoes, here in peru we have more than 500 kinds of potatoes and naturals, no genetically chnaged like in Holland.
Im tired and ill do homework and i will chekc this tomorrow, c ya, and never stop to dream, c ya friends!!!!!1
Nos vemos amigos and sorry my englis is not my first language, i speak spanish, and a litle of english.

Smile and look the moon!!!!!!!


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

What things do they teach you at school in the kitchen? Different ways to cook? What do you cook at school? Not all chefs are mean but some are. You should look into schools in the USA. You can get help paying for it and there are a lot of cooking schools in and close to New York.


----------



## gus20 (Jul 26, 2002)

Well, this semester i have learnd, how to cut vegetable, cuts, brunoise, paisanne, macedonia, jardinero, how to turn vegetables, potaoes, cuts, 4 salads, how to do stocks, borwn chicken stock, white chicken stock, brown beef stock, whie beef stock, about chicken , too, , thanks my friedn for answering, thanks a lot, muchas gracias.


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

It sounds like you are learning a lot. I go to cooking school in the USA and I learned the same things. However if you don't like your teacher that is no fun. If you think it's not worth the money, get out.


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

I just want to add, when I was training I thought my Chef hated me, he was always on my case, the head Pantry lady used to tell me,"Hogan, he likes you and see's your potential, grin and bear it"! I know look at him "Eric Brandis" as my mentor, Idol, Suppoter and my Chef! I wish I could of realized that when he was training me. I do realize it now and we joke about it over a few pints of Guiness...

Hogan


----------



## jrc (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm very happy to hear that even thou you are struggling you are still doing it. I am also Peruvian but unlike you I’m starting cooking school much later in life in fact after working 8 years in the computer field and after turning 30 I decided that it's time to follow my dream to become a Chef and maybe own my restaurant, I will be attending California School of Culinary Arts and they have a LCB program, I am very exited. 

Please keep it up and let me know of your success.

Un Paisano


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

They should of started you out on proper spelling.  ;-)


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

ChefHogan said:


> They should of started you out on proper spelling. ;-)


Really, No need for those type of comments.


----------



## rbandu (Apr 30, 2012)

...especially after 9 years.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

ChefHogan said:


> They should of started you out on proper spelling. ;-)


While we're on proper grammar and spelling, that's "should *have*", not "should *of*".


----------

